# Why are titanium coated burrs better?



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

And more to the point more expensive? I am looking at F83E's and they do a GT model...same but almost 2x the price, only difference is ti burrs?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ti burrs have a much longer shelf life, often grinding 5 or more times the capability of steel


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think the only difference is that TI coated burrs are more durable and last longer.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I only have a couple of grinders with these fitted but they do seem less inclined to static and to the need for seasoning

Can't say I know why ....this is just an observation


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> I only have a couple of grinders with these fitted but they do seem less inclined to static and to the need for seasoning
> 
> Can't say I know why ....this is just an observation


This may well be because the burrs get an extra finishing step before coasting.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Erm. They aren't Titanium coated - right?! It's Titanium Nitride isn't it? https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titanium_nitride

Hopefully an in-house chemist can advise on the difference...


----------

